# Night Time Diarrhea



## Tpetty09 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have an 11 week old golden (Westleigh)who during the past 3 nights has had loose stools. Her poops are mostly solid during the day, but for some reason at night are very loose. She tested positive for ringworm at her vet appointment 2 weeks ago and was given Interceptor Plus 5 days ago. Her diet hasn’t changed and she’s only on dry food. She’s getting another dewormer from the vet tomorrow so I was going to ask for and advice then, but has anyone else seen this with their Golden? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Have you tried a few tablespoons of organic plain yogurt? Also was she tested for giardia? Just thoughts... the yogurt works for Daisy.


----------



## Carrite (Aug 8, 2017)

The general pattern of tight stool to loose stool through the day is typical, don't worry too much about that as long as it's a little of both.

My current dog (now 5 months) developed a diarrhea problem that was constant for more than two days about a month ago. I figured out that the food I was feeding him (top shelf lamb-and-rice stuff) was making him sick. A little of it, fine, but doing the intensive feeding of a growing puppy — big problem.

I bought a big sack of sushi rice and spike that with a vitamin and a little cheese or tunafish or something and feed him that every other meal. No more problem. So my suggestion would be to change up the diet a little if the diarrhea gets to be severe.

tim

P.S. My dog is doing swell now.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When my pup had coccidia and giardia, the nights were worse than the days. It would be soft serve during the day, and all out explosive liquid at night. Might be worth re-testing for parasites.


----------

